# How to wire this smart switch? Help please



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

You should hire an electrician.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry, this site is for electricians to talk to other electricians.

Flagged.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

J F Go said:


> You should hire an electrician.


No point in hiring an electrician.
An electrician won't install it as there are no approvals on that POS from China.
Fire waiting to happen


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

